# قانون G VALUE وتطبيقه على جهاز jar test



## memocemex (16 أكتوبر 2012)

لو سمحتم عندى مروق فى محطة مياه شرب وبه الخلاط البطىء بسرعة 5 لفة \دقيقة وجهاز jart test بسرعة 10 لفة ولا يمكن تقليله عن ذلك واحد المهندسين قال لى ان هناك قانون يسمى g value ومنه احسب سرعة الدوران التى يجب تطبيقها فى الجهاز بغض النظر عن الواقع ارجو المساعدة


----------



## maidi (17 أكتوبر 2012)

السيد الكريم
إليك ماتريد

G.G=P/V.u

P = الطاقة الداخلة ( واط أو جول / ثا ) 
V = حجم الخزان ( متر مكعب ) 
u = اللزوجة الديناميكية ( باسكال x ثا )
G = تدرج السرعة ( 1/ثا ) ( ملاحظة : اضطررت لكتابة الجداء G.G لعدم التمكن من كتابة التربيع )


----------



## memocemex (19 أكتوبر 2012)

ايوه بس ازاى اربط الكلام ده بجهاز الجار تيست


----------



## maidi (19 أكتوبر 2012)

السيد الكريم 

يجب أن يتوفر لديك منحني بياني للعلاقة بين السرعة بـ rpm 
وقيمة G بـ s[SUP]-1[/SUP]


----------



## memocemex (21 أكتوبر 2012)

طب ممكن تبعتلى المنحنى او ازاى اجيبوه


----------



## memocemex (21 أكتوبر 2012)

معلش حاجة تانى كمان...
فى حالة تعقيم الفلاتر الرملية السريعة يتم حساب حجم الفلتر فقط وهو فارغ بضرب الطول فى العرض فى الارتفاع ونضع به كلور جاف بتركيز 50 جم لكل لتر ولا لازم اشوف كمية الرمل اللى فيه اد ايه ارجو افادتى بافضل طريقة لتعقيم الفلتر


----------



## maidi (22 أكتوبر 2012)

السيد الكريم 
لقد أرسلت لك المنحني على بريدك الالكتروني الموجود في صفحتك الشخصية ، وأتمنى أن يتوافق مع الجهاز في مختبرك .
بالنسبة لموضوع التعقيم :
أرسل لي استطاعة الفلتر ( متر مكعب / ساعة )
وفي أي مرحلة من مراحل عمل الفلتر تقوم بالتعقيم 
ولماذا تستخدم الكلور الجاف ( هل تقصد هيبوكلوريت الكالسيوم ، وما هو تركيزه )
لماذا لا تكون عملية التعقيم مستمرة أثناء عمل الفلتر ؟
وأي شئ آخر تود طرحه ، ( وسأجيبك حسب استطاعتي )


----------



## memocemex (23 أكتوبر 2012)

سبب التعقيم هو دهان الفلتر وجوانبه بالايبوكسى
استطاعة الفلتر = 360 متر مكعب لكل ساعة
الفلتر داخل الخدمة من حوالى سنة كاملة ولكن تم الدهان لوجود ملاحظات على دهانه القديم
اما بالنسبة للكلوور الجاف فكيف استخدم غيره (اذا كنت تقصد ذيادة جرعة الكلور الابتدائى للتعقيم فهذا صعب لان الجرعة التى تم تبليغى بها للتعقيم هى 50 او 20 mg لكل لتر فكيف اوصل الجرعة لهذا الحد مع العلم انى استخدم فى المحطة كلور مسال فى اسطوانات 
تركيز الهيبوكلوريت 60 %
كيف تكون عملية التعقيم والفلتر فى الخدمة ... شكرا على اهتمامك


----------



## maidi (23 أكتوبر 2012)

السيد الكريم 
ممكن نتواصل عن طريق الإيميل 
شكراً لك


----------



## memocemex (29 أكتوبر 2012)

why you didn't respond on my mail


----------

